# Congrats: A new mod in Italian!



## lsp

Do we have a new MOD in the Italian-English forum? Or is this old news? I don't know when it happened or if I missed the _auguri_, but let me now say...

CONGRATULATIONS/AUGURI to JANA!​


----------



## Jana337

Thank you, lsp. 

You didn't miss anything - my new powers were conferred on me in the night.

So... let me use them immediately. 
I am moving this thread to the appropriate forum, OK? 

Jana


----------



## walnut

Praga-Paris-Milan, the old-Europe crew!!! Benvenuta Jana!!!  Walnut


----------



## Artrella

Felicidades Jana!!!! Auguri e buon lavoro!!!


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations Jana, hope you have lots of fun in the new role.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Congratulazioni Jana!


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations, Jana !


----------



## elroy

Tanti auguri!


----------



## NTFS

***************************************
** #^*!!!CONGRATULATIONS JANA!!!*^# **
***************************************​


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!!!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


*​


----------



## Whodunit

Ti congratulo molto cordialmente.   
(That's the wrongest sentence in the world!!!)


----------



## Citrus

*  ¡¡¡ Tanti Auguri Jana !!!  *​


----------



## cuchuflete

*Auguri Jana!

* Don't let your new responsibilities keep you from sharing your wisdom in the Culture Foro!


Un abbraccio,
Cuciu​


----------



## Alfry

complimenti Jana, 
nemmeno superman meriterebbe tutti questi superpoteri più di te


----------



## la grive solitaire

*CONGRATULATIONS,  JANA!  ​*  click here​


----------



## ILT

Felicidades Jana!!!


----------



## Jana337

Dear all,

thank you very much for your wishes. I will do as much as I can to live up to your expectations!

Jana


----------



## Like an Angel

* ***¡¡¡¡CONGRATULAZIONI JANA!!!!*** *​


----------



## Manuel_M

A very belated Well Done, Jana . And well-deserved-too.!!


----------

